# Pigeon Kid Sputnic trap



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope This helps.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

yep it does thank you very much 
now do you put something over the traps so that doves dont get in??


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Right now I have a piece on lattice over it because of our neighbers cats


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

k thank you so much =)


----------

